# Septic Tank positioning - regulations



## pixikins (Sep 28, 2011)

Does anyone know how close a septic tank can be placed to the border with a neighbouring property?

I live on a mountain, above me a house is being built and they're putting the tank against the boundary wall with my property. Below their tank is just soil and my drystone wall. Anything coming from this tank is likely to end up on my terrace.

This is worrying to say the least. Ayuntamiento tells me there is no problem and refuses to discuss it but they're not living "underneath" it - so to speak.

Any guidance welcome. I live in Calpe.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

pixikins said:


> Does anyone know how close a septic tank can be placed to the border with a neighbouring property?
> 
> I live on a mountain, above me a house is being built and they're putting the tank against the boundary wall with my property. Below their tank is just soil and my drystone wall. Anything coming from this tank is likely to end up on my terrace.
> 
> ...


Are we talking about the concrete ring type with holes in ? If so they are illegal in new builds & have been since 2002. The only type allowed now is the 3 chamber fibreglass tanks .
Try contacting these for specific info,
Land for Sale in Spain Spannish Building Regulations Law


----------



## pixikins (Sep 28, 2011)

No - it's the new kind. Thanks for the contact info but, unfortunately, it doesn't mention septic tanks.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

pixikins said:


> No - it's the new kind. Thanks for the contact info but, unfortunately, it doesn't mention septic tanks.


Hi pixikins, we have one of the newer types of septic tanks, you should not have a problem as they are very secure and about 6 feet under the ground, the only thing you may get is the farmyard smell when anyone uses the loo if the wind is blowing in your direction as they have two breather pipes so that gas cannot accumulate. Hope this info helps you.
David.


----------



## pixikins (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you David - so it is legal to put it against a boundary wall then?

I'm not really reassured abou the smell though - that's where we sit outside to eat.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

pixikins said:


> Thank you David - so it is legal to put it against a boundary wall then?
> 
> I'm not really reassured abou the smell though - that's where we sit outside to eat.


Ours is about 8 foot from the next plot of land, but I think they can place it anywhere on their land as long as it does not cause any damage to the wall and they follow all the regulations. I can understand your concern about the smell, but its only for a matter of a couple of minutes and then gone, mainly first thing in the morning when every body is "dooing their bits".
If you are unsure about where they are placing the tank you should be able to get info from your local town hall.
David.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## pixikins (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks again David.

Ayuntamiento says it's legal but I can't get them to give me the regulations. 

Our Ayuntamiento has a reputation of allowing builders to flout the planning laws and then fining them to raise revenue. The house behind me already contravenes 5 regulations to my knowledge but I can't find out what the regulations are about septic tanks.


----------

